# CMU Spring 2010



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Might as well make the thread.
It's on May 1st.

WCA site is here:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CarnegieMellonSpring2010
I'll be there.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 30, 2010)

Ethan you beat me to starting this thread haha.
I'll be there


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 30, 2010)

The date needs to be fixed on the WCA page. It says May 1, 2005.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2010)

rickcube said:


> The date needs to be fixed on the WCA page. It says May 1, 2005.



I was looking at WC2005 results and I saw that, so I decided to make the thread lol.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 30, 2010)

Two Pennsylvania competitions on the same day?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 30, 2010)

ilkyoo better be able to turn the lights on this time, or i'll find another venue for him.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2010)

cuBerBruce said:


> Two Pennsylvania competitions on the same day?



They're ~5 1/2 hours away from eachother, though.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 30, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > Two Pennsylvania competitions on the same day?
> ...



That's not very far. I don't really care because I'm not from Pennsylvania, but if these were Texas comps I'd be a bit annoyed.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 30, 2010)

Anthony said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > cuBerBruce said:
> ...



we've had probably 3 people ever come from that side of the state come to a comp over here. People are lazy.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 31, 2010)

Why do you have registration on the Cubingusa page and the WCA page?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2010)

Anthony said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > cuBerBruce said:
> ...



This.


----------



## Kian (Mar 31, 2010)

Not really the same communities at all. Very little overlap. Also, it's not like Texas, we have about a competition a month somewhere in the Northeast/Mid-Atlantic. Not really an issue around here.


----------



## shelley (Mar 31, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Why do you have registration on the Cubingusa page and the WCA page?



Yeah, this is the second time Ilkyoo has asked me for a website he doesn't intend to use. It won't happen again.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 31, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> WCA site is here:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CMUSpring2010
> I'll be there.



Broken link. Query string changed, OP should update.



Bryan said:


> Why do you have registration on the Cubingusa page and the WCA page?



Now you sound like Tyson.



shelley said:


> Yeah, this is the second time Ilkyoo has asked me for a website he doesn't intend to use. It won't happen again.



No, i don't imagine it will happen again. Its the last CM competition from Ilkyoo.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes! I live in PA and have never been to a comp 

EDIT:NOOOOO, my girlfriends prom is on May 1st! This happened to the one in Philly back in February too.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 31, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you have registration on the Cubingusa page and the WCA page?
> ...


OK. Perhaps you could answer the question of which one people should fill out. 



That70sShowDude said:


> EDIT:NOOOOO, my girlfriends prom is on May 1st! This happened to the one in Philly back in February too.



Your girlfriend has a lot of proms. Besides prom is in the evening. Go to the competition wearing a tux, compete, and then go out to prom. Bring your girlfriend to the competition too.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 31, 2010)

Bryan said:


> OK. Perhaps you could answer the question of which one people should fill out.



The WCA site. The one on the CM site should be removed. Ilkyoo was afraid to ask Shelley to do it. If i had access, i would have done it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 31, 2010)

Bryan said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT:NOOOOO, my girlfriends prom is on May 1st! This happened to the one in Philly back in February too.
> ...



Mapquest says the comp is 1hr 56min away. I have to see what time the prom is at. (She only has 2 proms, junior and senior). It's not a must to attend the award ceremony right?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 31, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > OK. Perhaps you could answer the question of which one people should fill out.
> ...



I did it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 31, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



dont' you live in Allentown? Pittsburgh is like 5 hours away from there.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 1, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > OK. Perhaps you could answer the question of which one people should fill out.
> ...



Yes, I was afraid to ask Shelley. I'm afraid of a lot of people. lol



shelley said:


> Yeah, this is the second time Ilkyoo has asked me for a website he doesn't intend to use. It won't happen again.



No, i don't imagine it will happen again. Its the last CM competition from Ilkyoo.[/QUOTE]

There is a good chance it might be the last Carnegie Mellon competition. If I end up going to grad school to Carnegie Mellon, there will be at least 5 more competitions.


----------



## Carson (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like I'm dragging my butt back to Pittsburgh yet again. Someone needs to make sure there are no major league sporting events going on the day of this time... and also, you guys need to let me win something...

thx


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 5, 2010)

Carson said:


> Looks like I'm dragging my butt back to Pittsburgh yet again. Someone needs to make sure there are no major league sporting events going on the day of this time... and also, you guys need to let me win something...
> 
> thx



this time of year we have the penguins, which won't pose too much of a problem, and the pirates, which no one could care less about. you should be fine. i'd be willing to throw pyraminx for you.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 5, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'm dragging my butt back to Pittsburgh yet again.
> ...



Really? Do it


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 6, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'm dragging my butt back to Pittsburgh yet again. Someone needs to make sure there are no major league sporting events going on the day of this time... and also, you guys need to let me win something...
> ...



Um.. I'm not planning to hold any non-cube shaped events?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2010)

Carson said:


> Looks like I'm dragging my butt back to Pittsburgh yet again. Someone needs to make sure there are no major league sporting events going on the day of this time... and also, you guys need to let me win something...
> 
> thx



It's play-offs for the Pens and if there is a home game they will obviously have a sell out crowd and possibly a huge television set up outside where thousands of more fans come to watch. So it might be a little bad depending on the time of the game.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 6, 2010)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Um.. I'm not planning to hold any non-cube shaped events?



Clock and magics?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 6, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Ilkyoo Choi said:
> 
> 
> > Um.. I'm not planning to hold any non-cube shaped events?
> ...


those can become cube shaped....


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Ilkyoo Choi said:
> ...



No they don't at least if you are solving them correctly and not breaking your clock.


----------



## Carson (Apr 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Ilkyoo Choi said:
> ...



I *REALLY* want to see someone make a clock become cubic. Does this involve hydraulics or a large hammer?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 7, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Ilkyoo Choi said:
> 
> 
> > Um.. I'm not planning to hold any non-cube shaped events?
> ...



My bad. lol
Good to know somebody cares about what I say


----------



## Edmund (Apr 18, 2010)

If anyone would be willing to sell a 2x2 (ES, Lanlan or almost anything other than Rubik's) it would be awesome! Same goes for a clock but 2x2 would be the coolest!


----------



## CUBER888 (Apr 19, 2010)

i have an eastsheen i might be willing to sell, by the way im


----------



## Edmund (Apr 19, 2010)

CUBER888 said:


> i have an eastsheen i might be willing to sell, by the way im robert larkin



That'd be awesome, is it white or black and what color scheme?


----------



## CUBER888 (Apr 19, 2010)

it is black with cubesmith half-bright color scheme


----------



## Edmund (Apr 19, 2010)

CUBER888 said:


> it is black with cubesmith half-bright color scheme



That's cool, I prefer black 2x2s so sweet.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Apr 24, 2010)

Will anybody be willing to sell me and eastsheen 4x4, gigaminx screw and a gigaminx center corner?


----------



## CUBER888 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have an eastsheen 4x4 but it has car stickers


----------



## Edmund (Apr 27, 2010)

and how much would you charge for that 2x2?


----------



## CUBER888 (Apr 28, 2010)

Around 5 bucks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 30, 2010)

CUBER888 said:


> Around 5 bucks



Sounds great, man. 

2 Days I am pumped (too bad tomorrow I have a history test and a religion test and have to do a bio lab tonight and [this one is good] there is a pens play-off game 2moro which I will probably watch outside Mellon Arena) so no real practice time for me but im still pumped.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 30, 2010)

Edmund said:


> there is a pens play-off game 2moro



Uh oh. Dan. How crazy does your street get for that? I foresee finding a parking spot being an issue.


----------



## CUBER888 (Apr 30, 2010)

i might be going to watch outside also


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 30, 2010)

CUBER888 said:


> i might be going to watch outside also



If you are let me know. I live literally a block away, so I might come down.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 30, 2010)

Had I know there would be so cubers I would have stuck with my original plans of going, not eating pizza and watching the game with some friends.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 1, 2010)

Leaving now. I'll be there at ~9:30.


----------



## Faz (May 1, 2010)

aronpm	olook, nlcuber is going to another comp this weekend
aronpm	I wonder what excuse he'll use for 30+ times and dnfs this time


----------



## JBCM627 (May 1, 2010)

live results:
http://ca.cubingusa.com/cmuspring2010/results


----------



## joey (May 1, 2010)

Nlcuber got sub20.

Shame about 6x6 Dan, why the DNF?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 2, 2010)

My averages were suck.
However the sub15 singles were nice I guess.



fazrulz said:


> I wonder what excuse he'll use for 30+ times and dnfs this time


You don't wanna know about the 35.
"The Gperm from Hell"
And my DNF was a "karate chop" timer stop with the cube still in my hands.


----------



## aronpm (May 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what excuse he'll use for 30+ times and dnfs this time



Faz didn't say that, I did.

Anyway, maybe you do average 16-17s on 3x3. Your averages at this comp are _slightly_ convincing. However, I still don't trust you


----------



## cincyaviation (May 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> My averages were suck.
> However the sub15 singles were nice I guess.
> 
> 
> ...



how is it that youve never completed a 3x3 average?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 2, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > My averages were suck.
> ...



>_> Use punctuation and capitalization. Your posts annoy the living **** out of me.

As for your question, I completed 3 at this competition, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > how is it that youve never completed a 3x3 average?
> ...


All of which were easily sub-20:
http://ca.cubingusa.com/cmuspring2010/results/competitors.php#Ethan+Crislip

...which is more than I can say 
http://ca.cubingusa.com/cmuspring2010/results/competitors.php#Jim+Mertens


----------

